# views up and down the river



## marcyroma

Salve a tutti!

Sto provando a tradurre la frase: 

There is a platform at the top with views up and down the river

ma non sono sicura del significato di up and down in questa costruzione:

"Dalla terrazza sulla sommita' si puo' godere del panorama sul corso del fiume"?

O piu' genericamente:

"Dalla terrazza sulla sommita' si puo' osservare il fiume che scorre"?

Grazie mille!


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Si riferisce al fatto che si riesce a vedere il fiume sia a monte sia a valle. C'è una piattaforma sulla sommità sul la quale si può stare e vedere queste viste.


----------



## marcyroma

Ciao AlabamaBoy, grazie del suggerimento - pero' trattandosi di una piattaforma alla sommita' di un edificio in citta', non capisco come si riesca a vedere il fiume a valle?!


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Intendevo questo: diciamo che il fiume scorre giù. Si può vedere su (cioè contro il flusso del fiume) per un po' di distanza, ed anche giù (cioè con il flusso del fiume) anche un po' di distanza. Basta girare la testa per vedere tutte e due direzioni. Immagina che sei sul ponte di un fiume. Si può vedere il fiume scorrere verso di te da un lato e lontano da te dall'altro lato. Mi spiego? Scusa il povero italiano.


----------



## marcyroma

Sei stato chiarissimo, grazie mille! Trovi che una traduzione adeguata potrebbe essere:

Dalla terrazza sulla sommita' si puo' osservare il fiume avvicinarsi e scorrere via.

???


----------



## ohbice

Oppure "...sull'intero corso del fiume, a monte e a valle".
Credo che il tuo dubbio sia legittimo, "ma se sto alla sommità...". Tuttavia se sei alla sommità di un edificio di 10 piani e davanti a te c'è un edificio di 20 piani, non vedi un azz.
Ciao
p


----------



## marcyroma

Credo di aver risolto con:

Dalla terrazza sulla sommità si può osservare il fiume che scorre a valle. 

Grazie mille xx


----------



## AlabamaBoy

marcyroma said:


> Credo di aver risolto con:
> 
> Dalla terrazza sulla sommità si può osservare il fiume che scorre a valle.
> 
> Grazie mille xx


Forse va quale frase ma secondo me non rende il significato della frase originale in inglese.


----------



## ohbice

Sono d'accordo con AB. Si può osservare il corso del fiume sia a monte, sia a valle. La tua frase toglie almeno metà della vista


----------



## marcyroma

Concordo, pero' proprio non riesco ad inserire il "monte" nella citta'! Si tratta di un palazzo cittadino sul fiume... non e' un po' strano parlare di monti e valli?


----------



## ohbice

Monti e valli non c'entrano nulla. La vista contocorrente io la direi _a monte _del punto dove mi trovo, mentre la vista a favore di corrente la direi_ a valle_. Tutto qui.
Ciao
p


----------



## AlabamaBoy

ohbice said:


> Monti e valli non c'entrano nulla. La vista controcorrente io la direi _a monte _del punto dove mi trovo, mentre la vista a favore di corrente la direi_ a valle_. Tutto qui.
> Ciao
> p


@ohbice Grazie per la precisazione!  Avevo pensato di impazzire, perché anche io credevo che «a monte» ed «a valle» non si riferissero letteralmente a monti e valli.


----------



## Pietruzzo

ohbice said:


> Monti e valli non c'entrano nulla. La vista contocorrente io la direi _a monte _del punto dove mi trovo, mentre la vista a favore di corrente la direi_ a valle_. Tutto qui.
> Ciao
> p


I see your point. However, I wouldn't mention mounts or valleys talking about, let's say, the Thames in London. Just another option: "una terrazza con vista sul corso del fiume sia in discesa che in risalita"


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Pietruzzo said:


> "una terrazza con vista sul corso del fiume sia in discesa che in risalita"


Se suona bene in italiano, questa frase ha il significato giusto.


----------



## london calling

Se stiamo parlando di Londra, con 'down' si intende la discesa del  fiume verso il mare e per 'up' si intende la risalita del fiume verso le Cotswolds, dove nasce (ovviamente, non si vede né il mare né le Cotswolds da Londra.).


----------



## Mary49

Personalmente userei "a monte" per "up" e  "a valle" per  "down". Secondo me "discesa" e "risalita" non vanno bene, anche perché il fiume scende, ma non risale


----------



## Pietruzzo

Mary49 said:


> Personalmente userei "a monte" per "up" e  "a valle" per  "down". Secondo me "discesa" e "risalita" non vanno bene, anche perché il fiume scende, ma non risale


Of course you have to consider it from your point a view. Eg. a boat "risale il fiume". Anyway, since you ask, I'd just say "con vista sul fiume in entrambe le direzioni"


----------



## Mary49

Mi riferivo al post #15   





> per 'up' si intende la risalita del fiume verso le Cotswolds


, ripeto, un fiume non "risale", la barca sí. Io non direi mai "corso del fiume in* risalita*".


----------



## bobes

marcyroma said:


> "Dalla terrazza sulla sommita' si puo' godere del panorama sul corso del fiume"


Io direi "Dalla terrazza sulla sommita' si puo' godere del panorama a 180° sul (corso del) fiume", e lasciamo perdere up, down, monte e valle tanto lo sappiamo tutti che il fiume scorre in un verso solo


----------



## ohbice

E perché non 360?


----------



## bobes

ohbice said:


> E perché non 360?


Se il fiume gira a tondo va bene anche 360...


----------



## ohbice

Guarda che stiamo parlando di visuale, non di giravolte fluviali


----------



## bobes

Va bene, ma poi non lamentarti se ti giri dalla parte sbagliata e non vedi il fiume


----------



## ohbice

E be', se siamo in città... forse però siamo su un isola in mezzo al fiume


----------



## Lorena1970

marcyroma said:


> There is a platform at the top with views up and down the river



Secondo me significa che dalla "piattaforma" si vede "l'intera città" (magari se ci avessi detto di che luogo si parla capivamo meglio...!) si verso la foce che verso la sorgente del fiume.
"In cima (all'edificio) c'è una "piattaforma" (?) con viste verso la foce e verso la sorgente del fiume"
Obietterei sulla traduzione di "platform" con piattaforma, in quanto una piattaforma in cima a un edificio non so davvero immaginare cosa sia.

Come al solito, manca un contesto esaustivo, sapere di cosa si parla, dove etc. Senza queste informazioni tradurre è brancolare nel buio.


----------



## london calling

Lorena1970 said:


> Come al solito, manca un contesto esaustivo, sapere di cosa si parla, dove etc. Senza queste informazioni tradurre è brancolare nel buio.


Hai perfettamente ragione.

This is the bar in the Shard's viewing platform: obviously, the view of London is incredible from up there (and of course you can see up and down the river!) What would you call this kind of platform in Italian? A 'terrazza panoramica' or something like that?


----------



## Lorena1970

london calling said:


> What would you call this kind of platform in Italian? A 'terrazza panoramica' or something like that?



Certamente NON "piattaforma", che fa pensare all'Apollo 11, all'estrazione del petrolio in mezzo al mare e  al salto dal trampolino olimpico...! A meno che, naturalmente, non sia proprio una piattaforma realizzata apposta per la vista.
"Terrazza panoramica! / "Attico panoramico" / ma che ne so di cosa si sta parlando? E' una copertura piana sul tetto? E' al chiuso ma tutta vetrata (tipo Shard)? Boh....Certamente "piattaforma" riferito a un edificio non lo direi mai.


----------



## bobes

Nel caso dello Shard direi *piano panoramico* di Piano  (in generale può diventare ultimo piano o attico panoramico). _Terrazza_ è sempre scoperta o quanto meno aperta ai quattro lati; _terrazzo_, essendo al livello del piano, per essere panoramico dovrebbe girare tutt'intorno (anche se l'aggettivo _'panoramico'_ da solo non implica  una vista a 360 gradi).


----------



## Lorena1970

bobes said:


> Nel caso dello Shard direi *piano panoramico* di Piano  (in generale può diventare ultimo piano o attico panoramico). _Terrazza_ è sempre scoperta o quanto meno aperta ai quattro lati; _terrazzo_, essendo al livello del piano, per essere panoramico dovrebbe girare tutt'intorno (anche se l'aggettivo _'panoramico'_ da solo non implica  una vista a 360 gradi).


 
Pare non si sappia di cosa si parla, e comunque *lo Shard ha entrambi: il piano panoramico e la terrazza (aperta)*. Che ne sappiamo noi di cosa intende l'OP?
E comunque, *resto basita*, proprio loro la chiamano "piattaforma", benché il sito sia tradotto dall'inglese e il termine  sia un calco dall'inglese "platform", col piccolo particolare che in inglese  "platform" significa un piano alto generico che ha la funzione principale di consentire la vista, mentre in italiano no....!

Ribadisco: se il contesto non è chiaro, inutile anche perdere 1 secondo di tempo per rispondere !!! ( ma che lo dico affà???)


----------



## marcyroma

Grazie a tutti per i consigli, siete stati gentilissimi.

Lorena, credo che nessuno abbia proposto "piattaforma" come traduzione (a parte il sito dello Shard!) ma grazie comunque per il tuo feedback.

A presto!


----------



## london calling

E comunque non  hai fornito il contesto! Di quale città,  di quale fiume e di quale edificio si parla?


----------

